# Re: LAV Rollover Kills Two Canadians- January 6 2008



## armyvern (7 Jan 2008)

Damn.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080106/afghanistan_080106/20080106?hub=TopStories

Reporduced under the fairdealings provisions of the copyright act ...



> Two Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan
> Updated Sun. Jan. 6 2008 11:19 PM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News Staff
> ...



My condolances to the families, their fellow soldiers, their friends. 

My best wishs to those injured and hopes for speedy and full recoveries.


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Jan 2008)

My condolences to the families of the fallen.


----------



## MikeL (7 Jan 2008)

RIP to the fallen


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Jan 2008)

Aww, shit... RIP troops.


----------



## JBoyd (7 Jan 2008)

RIP


----------



## schart28 (7 Jan 2008)

RIP


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Jan 2008)

My condolences to the families.

RIP


----------



## Kirkhill (7 Jan 2008)

Condolences to the family and thank you for the service.

RIP.


----------



## xo31@711ret (7 Jan 2008)

RIP Troops


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Jan 2008)

http://www.thestar.com/News/article/291605

Two Canadian soldiers killed in roll-over in Afghanistan
    
Jan 06, 2008 11:44 PM 
THE CANADIAN PRESS

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan – Two Canadian soldiers were killed Sunday evening when their light armoured vehicle rolled over during an operation in southern Afghanistan.

Military officials have identified one of the victims as Cpl. Eric Labbe, 31, a Van Doo from Rimouski, Que.

The second soldier's name is being temporarily withheld at the request of his family.

Military officials say the vehicle was crossing difficult terrain when it flipped around 6:30 p.m. in the region of Nalgham, about 40 kilometres southwest of Kandahar city.

The soldiers were involved in a multiday operation in the volatile Zhari district of Kandahar province at the time.

Meant to disrupt insurgent activity in the area, Operation Steadfast Decision is expected to continue despite the accident.

An investigation into what caused the accident is underway.

A ramp ceremony for the two victims is expected to be held later Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jan 2008)

More info from CBC

2 Canadian soldiers die in vehicle rollover 
Last Updated: Sunday, January 6, 2008 | 11:59 PM ET 
CBC News 
Two Canadian soldiers died Sunday when their light armoured vehicle rolled over in the Zhari district of Kandahar province. 

The incident happened at about 6:30 p.m. local time on Sunday, about 40 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City, Afghanistan. The soldiers were moving across "rough and difficult terrain" when the incident occurred, the military said.

Military spokesmen said the incident was unrelated to enemy fire.

Cpl. Eric Labbe, who was with the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22nd Regiment from CFB Valcartier near Quebec City, died instantly. He was born in Rimouski, Que. The name of the second soldier is being withheld at the family's request.


Both soldiers were in the turret of the LAV III when they died. Two other soldiers who were inside the vehicle, which was travelling to a location to set up camp for the night, were unhurt. 

The two dead soldiers were part of operation Teng Azem, or Steadfast Decision, an operation to flush insurgents out of an area around the Nalgham community in Zhari district, the military said.

The latest deaths bring the number killed to 76 soldiers and one diplomat since the mission began in Afghanistan in 2002.


----------



## blacktriangle (7 Jan 2008)

RIP troops...


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Jan 2008)

Like I have said many times before, 'I hate news like this'.

There will be a few JD and Coke tonight guaranteed


Wes


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (7 Jan 2008)

My condolences to their families.  RIP


----------



## manhole (7 Jan 2008)

our condolences to the families and friends of the fallen and a speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## Pte.Butt (7 Jan 2008)

RIP Brothers, you did your duty well.  :'(


----------



## gate_guard (7 Jan 2008)

Raising a toast to fallen comrades, RIP.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jan 2008)




----------



## GAP (7 Jan 2008)

Condolances


----------



## forcerecon85 (7 Jan 2008)

Crap  RIP Cpl. Eric Labbé and currently unnamed soldier. my condolences to the families and friends as well


----------



## 3VP Highlander (7 Jan 2008)

RIP


----------



## geo (7 Jan 2008)

At ease troops, your mission is done.  We'll take over from here
Rest in Peace
My condolences to Family, friends & comrades.

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn
We will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## dapaterson (7 Jan 2008)

> News ReleaseName of second Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan released
> CEFCOM/COMFEC NR–08.002 - January 7, 2008
> 
> OTTAWA - The identity of the second Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan on January 6, 2008 is as follows:
> ...


----------



## dapaterson (7 Jan 2008)

From the Combat Camera webiste, Cpl Labbé.


----------



## teddybear (7 Jan 2008)

RIP to you both.   

Deepest condolences to the families.


----------



## BernDawg (7 Jan 2008)

RIP troops.  :cdnsalute:


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Jan 2008)

RIP to the fallen


----------



## karl28 (7 Jan 2008)

RIP Troops


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Jan 2008)

My condolences to Family, friends & comrades.


----------



## Jacqueline (7 Jan 2008)

RIP to the dead, hope the families keep strong.


----------



## NL_engineer (7 Jan 2008)

RIP Troops  :cdnsalute:


----------



## R933ex (7 Jan 2008)

RIP troops. We will remember.


----------



## military granny (7 Jan 2008)

RIP Soldiers

Condolences to their families and friends.


----------



## 29CARR (7 Jan 2008)

A sad start to the new year.  I pray for you and your families.  Thank you for your sacrifices.  May God Bless you.
Warrant Officer Hani Massouh and Cpl. Eric Labbe 
Rest in Peace


----------



## Rocketryan (7 Jan 2008)

RIP Soldiers


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jan 2008)

DND News Release


News Release
Valcartier saddened by the death of two soldiers in Afghanistan
5 CMBG/GBMC 08.01 - January 7, 2008

Valcartier Garrison, Quebec — It is with sorrow that all members of 5 Canadian Mechanized Brigade-Group (5 CMBG) and especially those of 2 Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment (2 R22eR) learned of the death of Warrant Officer Hani Massouh and Corporal Éric Labbé in Afghanistan yesterday.

“My thoughts go to the families and loved ones of Warrant Officer Massouh and Corporal Labbé who are grieving. Even if this incident is not the result of enemy action, it still reminds us of the various inherent risks in this mission. There is no doubt in my mind that the professionalism and training of Valcartier soldiers reduce the risk of such incidents”, said Colonel Éric Tremblay, 5 CMBG Commander.

“It is with respect and compassion for the families of the deceased that the Royal 22e Régiment received the sad news of the death of two of its members on Afghan soil. Both soldiers were known for their profound dedication with regards to the well-being of others, Warrant Officer Massouh and Corporal Labbé were trained soldiers who were respected for their accomplishments during many missions abroad. Warrant Officer Massouh was recognized for his enthusiasm, determination and keen leadership. As for Corporal Labbé, he was appreciated by all of those who crossed his path and who had the chance to notice his commitment, his perseverance and courage”, added Lieutenant-Colonel Hercule Gosselin, 2 R22eR Commanding Officer.

Note: This news release is the only official declaration that will be made from Valcartier at this time. Any additional information regarding the incident that caused the death of Warrant Officer Hani Massouh and Corporal Éric Labbé, please call the Media Liaison Office at 1-866-377-0811.

- 30 - 

INFORMATION: 
Lieutenant (Navy) Bruno Tremblay
Public Affairs Officer of 5 CMBG
Phone: (418) 844-5000 ext 4688
Pager: (418) 260-3082


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Jan 2008)

RIP Troops, you will never be forgotten.


----------



## wildman0101 (7 Jan 2008)

rip soldiers,,,
you will not be forgotten  
we will remember you  
thank-you for carrrying the torch..
                                             scoty b


----------



## P-PLATOON (7 Jan 2008)

RIP...Troops...you will be rememered.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Jan 2008)

Article Linke

Bodies of soldiers killed in Afghanistan headed back to Canada
Last Updated: Tuesday, January 8, 2008 | 6:46 AM ET 
CBC News 
The bodies of two Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan last weekend were on their way home early Tuesday after a snowy sendoff from Kandahar Airfield.

About 2,000 Canadian and international troops attended a farewell ceremony for Corporal Eric Labbe and Warrant Officer Hani Massouh. They both died Sunday when their armoured vehicle overturned southwest of Kandahar in the Nalgham region.

Their coffins, cloaked in Canadian flags, were placed into a Hercules C-130 from a LAV III — the same top-heavy vehicle that rolled over in "rough and difficult terrain" as it traversed a muddy road on Sunday, according to the military. 

Both men were soldiers with the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22nd Regiment from CFB Valcartier near Quebec City.

Major Pierre Bergeron, a padre, said their deaths were a reminder that "we choose neither when nor where we die, and that this is very painful for those who remain."

Prime Minister Stephen Harper paid tribute to the fallen soldiers in a statement released Monday.

"The loss of these two dedicated Canadians, whose hard work contributed to bring peace and stability to this war-torn country, will not be forgotten," he said.

"They deserve the gratitude of all Canadians for their commitment and the work they performed on our behalf."

These latest casualties bring the number of Canadians killed in Afghanistan to 76 soldiers and one diplomat since the mission began in 2002.

With files from the Canadian Press


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Jan 2008)

Article Link

Families of killed soldiers dealing with loss
Updated Tue. Jan. 8 2008 9:44 AM ET

The Associated Press

MONTREAL -- The families of the two latest Canadian soldiers to die in Afghanistan are beginning to deal with their loss. 


Forty-one-year-old Warrant Officer Hani Massouh and 31-year-old Corporal Eric Labbe were killed Sunday when their armoured vehicle rolled over southwest of Kandahar city. 


Both were members of the Second Battalion, Royal 22nd Regiment -- the Van Doos -- based out of C-F-B Valcartier in Quebec. 


Labbe's family in Rimouski is trying to avoid the spotlight as they try to come to terms with Eric's death. 


Gaetan Labbe, Eric's uncle, says "there is a lot of emotion right now.'' 


He says, "We'll get over it, but it's very difficult.'' 


Labbe says the family is also dealing with the recent death of Eric's aunt. 


Labbe's only other overseas posting during a six-year career with the military was a 2002 rotation in the former Yugoslavia. 


He reportedly thought about leaving the Forces during a trip back to Rimouski last month. 


Massouh, who was born in Alexandria, Egypt, was a career soldier, having served in the Forces for more than 17 years. 


He was a veteran of several overseas missions.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Jan 2008)

DND Media Advisory

Media Advisory
TWO FALLEN SOLDIERS RETURNING HOME
MA 08-001 - January 8, 2008

OTTAWA, Ont. — Our fallen soldiers, Warrant Officer Hani Massouh, 41, and Corporal Éric Labbé, age 31, both of the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment, based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier, Quebec, are scheduled to return home to Canada tomorrow.

Where:  8 Wing Trenton, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When:   Wednesday January 9, 3:30 p.m.

What:    Media are invited to view the arrival; however the families do not wish to interact with the media and no interviews will be given.

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency, the Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, The Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, the Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency, and other dignitaries.

The two soldiers were killed at approximately 6:30 p.m. Kandahar time on January 6, when their Light Armoured Vehicle (LAV III) rolled over during a tactical move across difficult terrain. The incident occurred in Nalgham, in the Zhari District, 40 km south-west of Kandahar.  

-30- 

Note to the Editor/News Director: 


CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, Major Isabelle Robitaille, can be reached at (613) 392-2811 ext. 4565, or at: robitaille.mji@forces.gc.ca
For all other queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at (866) 377-0811.
For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Jan 2008)

Media Adivsory


Media Advisory
Funeral of Gunner Jonathan Dion
SQFT AM 08.001 - January 10, 2008

MONTREAL – The funeral of Gunner Jonathan Dion, killed in Afghanistan the 30th of December 2007, will be held on January 12th at 11 am. The designated spokesperson for the Dion family and Jonathan’s uncle, Mr. Ronald Marcil, will be available for interview at the end of the ceremony.

PLACE : Jean XXIII Church, 1194 blvd. St-René West, Gatineau.

From the Town of Gatineau, Gunner Jonathan Dion joined the Canadian Forces January 21st, 2005. Proud gunner, Jonathan was a member of 5 Régiment d’artillerie légère du Canada, based in Valcartier, Qc. Jonathan was 27 years old and he was on his first NATO mission.

- 30 -

At the family’s request, the media is asked to please respect their privacy during this time of grief. Media will not be allowed inside the church.

Point of contact: Captain Marie-Noelle Blanchet, Public Affairs Officer, (514) 252-2777 extension 4280 or pager (514) 423-4044.


----------

